# CMC Makup School - Dallas Reviews or Suggestions



## Be Radiant 26 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I am new here and I wanted to see if anyone could give me reveiws on the CMC Makeup school in Dallas. I live in Houston and I am looking for a makeup school or workshop to go to. I am ecspecially interested in airbrush. Does anyone have any suggestions or have any experience with CMC?

I am not sure if I am even posting this in the right forum, so all suggestions are appreciatted!!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi and Welcome to MUT!

Im not in the Dallas area so I really cant give you any feedback, but be patient and I'm sure someone will have some suggestions!


----------



## MrsWells (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, there! My name is Whitney Wells...I'm not a student, yet I am a model and I have attended about two or three of the Dallas classes and I love it! Chris and Alyssa are the best! Chris is so humble! Alyssa is too sweet! You get a great since of knowledge there! I mean as a model, I've learned much too ;-) ha! It will be a great investment! Trust me! And hey, just maybe you'll work on my face one day! ha!  I heard I have "the face" lol. Well, hope that helps! God bless you in all your endeavours! ;-) -Whitney Wells!


----------



## MakeupByNaty17 (Jul 16, 2011)

HI there!!

I did the CMC makeup School in Dallas! It was a great experience! Not only do they train you in everything you need to be a great and professional makeup artist they also provide you with all the tools to succeed. I have been very impressed with the ongoing support after completing the course.

The airbrush class was great! it does take a lot of practice and you get to do a lot of fun and creative stuff with airbrush in class. I wish I would have bought the airbrush machine from them after finishing the class.  Because I had to wait for my Temptu card to arrive to get the 30% off on the machine. If you can wait, then get your MAC pro card buy the airbrush machine from the MAC pro store with your 40% discount.

I am currently building up my own business and I have been successful at it! I do mostly bridal hair and makeup. If you do decide to take the course, I would say take advantage of all the career and marketing education they give you. Also, try to find beautiful models to go with you the last 2 days of class for portfolio. For the first days of class you need a patient friend or someone that will be willing to let you put and take off makeup all day long!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Check out my MUA portfolio at *edited by mod* you can also look me up on FaceBook *edited by mod* I hope this was helpful!

Good Luck!


----------



## BReneeMUA (Jul 16, 2011)

I went to CMC Makeup School - Dallas and I am now a certified makeup artist. I have always been a makeup geek, but thanks to CMC I now know the necessary tools to get my name out there as a REAL artist. Along with my freelance work, I have also snagged a job with Dior Cosmetics as a beauty stylist. I can honestly say that without CMC Makeup School, I wouldn't be as far as I am now. The instructor (Christopher is AWESOME) teaches you the fundamentals of beauty/glamour makeup, high-definition makeup, airbrush makeup and high fashion makeup. This school was WELL worth the investment of time and money. I know so much more now than I did all of the years I "thought" I was doing makeup the right way. You should DEFINITELY look into it!






-B. Renee', MUA


----------



## Be Radiant 26 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## CassieVanecek (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi there!

CMC is AMAZING, and I would recommend it to anyone. They are not only thorough in teaching but they really invest in each individual. Christopher comes along side you and explains things clearly but doesn't just do it for you. He makes sure when you leave you are prepared to go out and conquer. Alyssa still keeps up with me more than 7 months after class. She checks up to see how things are going and I share with her, it is a nice "pat on the back" and keeps you motivated!

Before attending CMC I did wedding and formals, simple stuff. Only a month after finishing CMC I booked my first film and now I am busier than ever. For example this month I am almost booked solid with photo-shoots!

They teach you not only proper makeup techniques, but how to market yourself as an artist, how to make it in this competitive industry, I looked into a few other schools before making CMC my choice and looking back it was the best decision I've ever made! The price is very reasonable considering the quality teaching and products your receive. Good LUCK!

Check out my page, you can see a glimpse of what you'll walk away with!

Here's my page *edited by mod*


----------



## lizbeth28 (Jul 18, 2011)

l attended the cmc makeup school and graduated this past week and l loved everything about this school, Christhoper was just the best instructor ever,he explains everything really well and he's got a great personality, l learn so much during those 3 days and gain so much confidence too! the investment is worth it, l attended other classes here in austin and in houston but nothing compared to this, you will become more confident that you learn the right way to apply makeup and that you learned straight from professional makeup artist and experts in the field, l am now ready to start my website and to put everything l learn into action,you should definely take those classes you will be so happy once you come back home with the knowledge and your certificate, good luck!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm a little skeptical of these reviews just because they all only have one poster, but when I was contemplating doing makeup school, I looked at Aveda in Austin and they had an esthetics degree that involved some elements of makeup school. One of the faculty members I spoke to was big into doing weddings and stuff and she said there's plenty of room to grow as a makeup artist there. It might be worth it just because the degree would be more versatile. It seemed like they were a really well-connected school too. I think there are Aveda locations in San Antonio, maybe even one in Houston.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't be too skeptical - most of these posts had private websites and Facebook pages that were edited out by the moderators.  It could just be that word of mouth got around and people asked to make comments on this post to give positive feedback - and since only members can post - the only alternative is to create a new account and post for the first time.

It would be nice; however, that most of these contributers visit this forum often and participate in the discussions... especially since they are trained/working professionals in the field.
 



> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little skeptical of these reviews just because they all only have one poster, but when I was contemplating doing makeup school, I looked at Aveda in Austin and they had an esthetics degree that involved some elements of makeup school. One of the faculty members I spoke to was big into doing weddings and stuff and she said there's plenty of room to grow as a makeup artist there. It might be worth it just because the degree would be more versatile. It seemed like they were a really well-connected school too. I think there are Aveda locations in San Antonio, maybe even one in Houston.


----------



## Lorena Donato (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi there!

I went to the CMC school in Dallas, I took the beauty course on April and then I completed the the Pro on June. Since you are from Houston I do recommend to the the complete Pro course in one week. What I like about the school is the commitment of Instructors such as Amber, Chris and Devon to you to learn. Class groups are small, so basically is a one on one, where the instructors can address your specific concerns. Not only you will learn the techniques, but you will also learn how to start and maintain your business as a makeup artist.  I took the airbrush class, and ended fascinated with the technique, but let me tell you it requires practice to completely master it. Hope this review as well as the others from CMC School, encourage you to take it!.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh got it, if there were links then that's understandable, I just thought that it could have been like the same person commenting a billion times or something.



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't be too skeptical - most of these posts had private websites and Facebook pages that were edited out by the moderators.  It could just be that word of mouth got around and people asked to make comments on this post to give positive feedback - and since only members can post - the only alternative is to create a new account and post for the first time.
> 
> It would be nice; however, that most of these contributers visit this forum often and participate in the discussions... especially since they are trained/working professionals in the field.


----------



## acisneros (Jul 27, 2011)

I never thought I could gain a lot of knowledge in just few days, I really recommend this school to anybody that is interested in makeup or hair.  I had a really great time those days I didn't want these classes to end.  The instructors are awesome they have a lot of knowledge on makeup and hair.  Don't think twice on deciding if you should attend this school or not because you will find out you made a great decision if you attend.


----------



## KGregory-Mua (Sep 6, 2011)

I got out of the class exactly what I went for. To learn the correct way to become a makeup artist. I was enlightened and a little sad to leave. My instructors really cared about where I wanted to go in my career as a makeup artist and i will never forget that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alfonso Lucin (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello!  I am a recent graduate of CMC as well... and I assure you that it's definitely worth it.  CMC gave me the confidence I did not have before. I am glad that I decided to enroll because I was reluctant at first! The training is a great foundation for my creative passion. I would definitely recommend CMC to anyone, and will definitely be looking forward to more future training classes.  The atmosphere is very relaxed but full of learning, so you don't have to be afraid if you don't have any experience whatsoever.  Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Tori Jones (Sep 8, 2011)

CMC more than reached my expectations. The environment was very comfortable and the instructors made it quite easy to ask questions or ask for help. The curriculum we covered was just right for the amount of time given to apply the makeup and hair techniques. If your looking to learn the right way to apply makeup, CMC is the best choice. Your hands on with your make-up and supplies, and the quality of the products given is awesome! I truly loved my week at CMC, I wish it would have been a little longer, just so I could spend more time with my fellow artists. I heard that they will be offering other classes that go into more depth of different makeup styles and I will definitely be going to those classes as well.


----------



## StephanieR MUA (Sep 16, 2011)

*I attended CMC Makeup School in Dallas &amp; Oh how I LOVED it! I learned so much &amp; the best part is that you learn from real professionals that really care about teaching you. I would definately recommend this school to anyone who is passionate on becoming a MUA...thank you CMC Makeup School!*


----------



## StephanieR MUA (Sep 16, 2011)

*I attended CMC Makeup School in August (Dallas Location). I absolutely LOVED it! I left with so much more confidence &amp; knowledge, I would definately recommend this school to anyone who is passionate about becoming a makeup artist. The instructors were very professional &amp; dedicated their each individual time to every student in the class. I was sad once it was all over but thrilled on what the future holds for me, thank you Chris, Maggie, Amber &amp; CMC Makeup School for everything!*


----------



## TracyC MUA (Jun 19, 2012)

First....I attended AVEDA in Houston last year, and hold my Esthtics license. And Im sorry but they did NOT teach me any makeup. Our makeup class consisted of COLLECTING magazine pictures and keeping a binder. NOONE taught me how to do makeup. I had to YouTube everything I have learned thus far.

Im also from Houston and currently work for a luxurious Day Spa  and we offer Bridal and Special Occassion Makeups. We also offer Airbrush makeup. Though Im trying to do my very best, I do not consider myself Qualified to do Brides yet. Much less Bridesmaids but they have liked my work so far.

I have been researching every school I can find lately. And it seems it has become my obsession. My husband told me to finally to just find one and sign up. He will figure out a way to pay for it.

Good Luck to all who have completed the CMC school. Im just curious if everyone that has finished is now WORKING in the field?

Sorry this seems like mumbled rambling...."someone" has to answer the phones today.


----------



## crystaljaramill (May 24, 2013)

This is the greatest investment hands down. I can't thank enough for this great experience. Cat and Chris are amazing, I honestly went in just wanting to get my certificate because I thought I already had everything down, but I walked out with soo much knowledge and important tips and tricks that helped me become a more confident Makeup Artist. I'm so happy I took the steps to take this class to help my dreams a reality! and I look forward to attending more classes in the future, Thank you CMC!


----------



## laurenreneeeeee (May 29, 2013)

Im lauren and i attended cmc in dallas! It was a great experience and the teachers were very helpful! An awesome investment


----------



## ChinikaArtistry (Jun 5, 2013)

I attended the Master Makeup Classes in Dallas, TX. I debated for awhile whether or not I was going to attend. Let me tell you, I am so glad I did. This class is worth every penny! I learned so much within this timeframe. I had great instructors, Walter and Christopher was awesome! Both kept the class professional and fun at the same time. I received hands on help and learned what I was doing wrong. I am much more confident in my work and ready to take this business head on. It was just a great experience like no other. If you're uncertain about your work, looking to enhance your skills, or looking to build more confidence take these courses. You will not regret it! I am definitely looking forward to take more courses from CMC in the near future! Unbelievable experience, I learned so much!


----------



## xandmakeup (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi there, thanks for this great post. Most helpful. I was wondering, for all those people thy attended CMC, do you practice on each other during the course or do you have models to practice on? Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 18, 2013)

Most make-up schools that I've attended as either a guest, model or a sub teacher, you practice on each other, but when you do your practical testing, you test on a "model" which you need to provide, and depending on what criteria is being tested, that model or person is either going to be male, female, young or old.


----------



## xandmakeup (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xandmakeup (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi all. I'm attending CMC in November in Houston but have just moved here from London and do not know anyone. Can anyone please advise me on how to get models please or know any? I've put a post on Craig's list and all of my friends on FB are in England so no good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## budziakbeauty (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xandmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all. I'm attending CMC in November in Houston but have just moved here from London and do not know anyone. Can anyone please advise me on how to get models please or know any? I've put a post on Craig's list and all of my friends on FB are in England so no good.





I know this post is a few months old but if anyone ever has problems looking for models, I suggest creating an open casting on Model Mayhem. It's not a bad idea to open up an account with them as a MUA too, showcase your portfolio and whatnot. I'm not in a CMC program (considering it though) and I found the school through The Makeup Artist Magazine site (http://makeupmag.com/schools/ - they put on IMATS, which I went to this year) so it's a recommended school, no need to be skeptical. Hope that bit of info helps!


----------

